# Menoso



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti! 

Mi rivolgo a voi per chiedere se avete mai sentito o utilizzato la parola *menoso*. 
Questa è un aggettivo che ultimamente sento dire spesso dalle mie parti per indicare una persona che "se la mena".

Ora, pur ritenendolo semplicemente un lemma gergale (e non dialettale) e tratto da un verbo pronominale (o, per il registro neo-standard, procomplementare), credo che sia un errore anche solo considerarlo come tale anche a livello informale.

Seppure venisse utilizzata di frequente su tutto il territorio e riconosciuta da tutti a livello semantico, quello che cerco di capire è se questa parola possa mai entrare legittimamente a far parte della nostra lingua come termine gergale o colloquiale. Personalmente lo ritengo impossibile ma pur protestando contro il termine, considerate le alternative, ho ricevuto note di biasimo. 

Forse che sono io in errore? 

Grazie a chiunque voglia dire la sua sull'argomento. 

Saluti 
Dragon


----------



## ohbice

Io lo utilizzo spesso. "Che menoso". Purtroppo, a conferma di alcuni miei pregiudizi, devo dire che lo uso più spesso al femminile: "Che menosa che sei!".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

oh said:


> Io lo utilizzo spesso. "Che menoso". Purtroppo, a conferma di alcuni miei pregiudizi, devo dire che lo uso più spesso al femminile: "*Che menosa che sei!*".



Credo di non averlo mai sentito, anche se il significato è chiaro.
Se dovessi esprimere lo stesso concetto, io direi "*che menate che fai!*"


----------



## Sempervirens

Paulfromitaly said:


> Credo di non averlo mai sentito, anche se il significato è chiaro.
> Se dovessi esprimere lo stesso concetto, io direi "*che menate che fai!*"



Paul, con il suffisso -oso mi sarei aspettato  invece " Quante menate che fai!"  Senza mettere in dubbio la veridicità delle altrui interpretazioni, naturalmente. 

Comunque,  Dragonseven, io non l'avevo mai sentito finora.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti! 
Mille grazie per le vostre cortesi risposte. 
Mi rimane ancora da capire se dal vostro punto di vista questo lemma lo riteniate opportuno e legittimo e a quale livello. 

@oh, bice: Visto che lo usi spesso, mi potresti dire da quanto tempo, a tua memoria, e darmi un sinonimo o, in assenza, una definizione di questo termine? Perché, chiedendo a chi lo usa, ho ricevuto risposte contrastanti riguardo al suo significato. 

Grazie ancora.


----------



## ohbice

dragonseven said:


> ... questo lemma lo riteniate opportuno e legittimo e a quale livello.
> 
> @oh, bice: Visto che lo usi spesso, mi potresti dire da quanto tempo, a tua memoria, e darmi un sinonimo o, in assenza, una definizione di questo termine? Perché, chiedendo a chi lo usa, ho ricevuto risposte contrastanti riguardo al suo significato.
> 
> Grazie ancora.



1. Opportunissimo e legittimissimo, a livello massimo 
2. Lo uso da molto tempo, oserei dire 15/20 anni (mi sono sposato nel 1994...). 
3. Menoso = uno (o più frequentemente una) che fa menate, una persona particolarmente critica e in modo martellante. Una persona noiosa.
3 bis. Esiste anche un significato riflessivo di menoso: uno (meno facilmente una, almeno secondo la mia esperienza) che si autoflagella per stupidaggini. Uno (una) in vena di essere depresso senza vedere che la pioggia è terminata ed è spuntato il sole.

Ciao Dragon


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao P. 
Ti ringrazio per la puntuale e precisa risposta, mi ha aiutato molto. 
Mi rimane solo da chiederti delle piccole precisazioni a quanto hai scritto. (prometto che sono le ultime )
1. Per "a livello massimo" intendi che dovrebbe essere valido anche a livello aulico? 
3. Secondo te può essere fattibile _lagnoso_ come sinonimo? Perché a questa domanda qualcuno mi ha risposto con un sì, altri invece con un no, in quanto, secondo costoro, questo sarebbe il suo "vecchio" significato affermando che oggi quello preminente è che il _menoso_ è colui che ponendo una critica all'argomento in questione lo fa spesso per motivi futili (il lagnoso avrebbe lamentele e critiche più fondate, più 'concrete'), come nel dialogo seguente: 
D. : "Hai chiesto anche a lui se viene (in quello specifico posto)?"
R. : "No, a lui no."
D. : "Perché?"
R. : "Perché è troppo menoso.", cioè R. sostiene che «ogni qualvolta lo inviti, egli chiede di quale posto si tratti e sovente risponde "lì non vengo perché [non mi piace la gente che lo frequenta/ è troppo buio, mi manca la luce/ odio la musica che mettono eccetera eccetera]"». Più o meno credo equivalga a ciò che intendi con il punto 3 bis. Giusto? A te risulta che in effetti questo lemma si sia modificato nel tempo? oppure no? 

Ciao a tutti! 
Se è legittimo chiederlo, sono curioso di sapere se esistono degli equivalenti nelle altre regioni e, se sì, quali sono.

Naturalmente, tutte le domande si intendono aperte a chiunque voglia rispondere. 

Grazie ancora per la vostra attenzione.


----------



## _Marta_

Menoso è un aggettivo facente parte del gergo giovanile effettivamente vigente, fonte: esperienza personale massiva e link Treccani qui di seguito riportato
http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/linguaggio-giovanile_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/.

Non colgo perché ti vengano dubbi sulla 'correttezza' del 'menoso', il dilemma che riguarda l'opportunità di adottare e benedire i termini di derivazione gergale da parte di istituzioni che certificano la lingua è forse da affrontare all'interno di un discorso più di ampio spettro.

Sul senso ed il corretto uso: menoso è chi si fa le menate. Come la forma pleonasticamente riflessiva suggerisce, farsi le menate equivale a porre e/o porsi problemi e/o sollevare eccezioni in modo più o meno esplicito giudicate dal gruppo eccessive, irrilevanti o semplicemente negative rispetto al generale mood di rilassatezza ed informale superficialità della formazione sociale di appartenenza.

Menoso è un aggettivo plastico, se così vogliamo definirlo, si adatta alle lagnanze, al soggetto troppo coscienzioso, all'altezzoso, a qualunque membro di formazione sociale non perfettamente allineato allo standard comportamentale.

Tuttavia, è prematuro, forse, farsi le menate sul farsi le menate (e trattasi di meta menate in questo caso) : solo quando l'evoluzione semantica del termine si sarà effettivamente cristallizzata in uno dei suoi plurimi significati sarà possibile dibatterne.


----------



## ohbice

dragonseven said:


> Per "a livello massimo" intendi che dovrebbe essere valido anche a livello aulico?



Non ho capito molto 'sto discorso di livelli, ho risposto con una battuta 



dragonseven said:


> Secondo te può essere fattibile _lagnoso_ come sinonimo?



_Lagnoso_, per come la vedo io, è parente stretto di _menoso _con significato prevalente di uno che se la mena, che è pesante, che non è tonico, che è legnoso. Invece io uso menoso per lo più col significato di rompiballe ("Smettila di essere menosa", per esempio).



dragonseven said:


> D. : "Hai chiesto anche a lui se viene (in quello specifico posto)?"
> R. : "No, a lui no."
> D. : "Perché?"
> R. : "Perché è troppo menoso.", cioè R. sostiene che «ogni qualvolta lo inviti, egli chiede di quale posto si tratti e sovente risponde "lì non vengo perché [non mi piace la gente che lo frequenta/ è troppo buio, mi manca la luce/ odio la musica che mettono eccetera eccetera]"». Più o meno credo equivalga a ciò che intendi con il punto 3 bis. Giusto?



Sì, esatto.



dragonseven said:


> A te risulta che in effetti questo lemma si sia modificato nel tempo? oppure no?



Il significato è elastico, credo che si evolva nel tempo ma nel mio caso è abbastanza stabile (come ho già detto da 20 anni almeno).



_Marta_ said:


> Menoso è un aggettivo facente parte del gergo giovanile...



Mi fa piacere sentirlo dire da fonte sì autorevole 



_Marta_ said:


> Non colgo perché ti vengano dubbi sulla 'correttezza' del 'menoso'



Con un po' di esperienza capirai l'amico Dragon  



_Marta_ said:


> Sul senso ed il corretto uso: menoso è chi si fa le menate.



Secondo la mia modesta esperienza, menoso è chi le menate se le fa e le fa agli altri.



_Marta_ said:


> Menoso è un aggettivo plastico, se così vogliamo definirlo, si adatta alle lagnanze, al soggetto troppo coscienzioso, all'altezzoso, a qualunque membro di formazione sociale non perfettamente allineato allo standard comportamentale.



Qui c'è qualcosa che non capisco. Sembra che menoso sia usato da membri "allineati" della "formazione sociale" per definire membri "non perfettamente allineati". Sembra quasi un appellativo da ricerca sociologica...



_Marta_ said:


> Tuttavia, è prematuro, forse, farsi le menate sul farsi le menate (e trattasi di meta menate in questo caso) : solo quando l'evoluzione semantica del termine si sarà effettivamente cristallizzata in uno dei suoi plurimi significati sarà possibile dibatterne.



Magari qualcuno di noi è così ambizioso da pensare a questo forum come ad uno dei piccoli arganelli che determinano, insieme ad infiniti altri, la cristallizzazione (almeno temporanea) del significato di un termine in evoluzione semantica


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao P.! 
Non so davvero come ringraziarti, le tue spiegazioni mi hanno aiutato moltissimo. 
Grazie infinite e a buon rendere!!!

P.S.: Con 'livello' intendevo 'livello linguistico', ossia il registro. Pensavo si capisse, ma ne evinco che sono stato poco chiaro. Spero vorrai perdonare questa mia presunzione. 


Ciao Marta! 
Grazie mille anche a te!
Sono consapevole dell'appartenenza di questo termine al gergo giovanile e dei suoi molteplici significati. Per questo chiedevo chiarimenti in proposito dato che l'ho sentito spesso usare da parte di persone non più definibili 'giovanili' almeno dal punto di vista anagrafico. 
Ma a questo punto debbo ritenere coloro che l'usano soggetti non ancora adulti (come suggerito dalla spiegazione della Treccani da te linkata)? 
Io non 'mi faccio menate sul farsi le menate' ma ritengo strano che persone facenti parte dello stesso gruppo abbiano posizioni così nettamente diverse sul suo significato, quindi mi chiedevo chi tra loro si avvicinasse di più al vero. Non trovandolo riportato da nessuna parte, ho pensato bene (o forse male ) di chiedere qui, agli amici del forum se lo ritenessero legittimo, funzionale, conosciuto e, semmai entrerà a far parte della nostra cara lingua italiana, fino a quale registro linguistico possa spingersi. Sì, è vero che forse è troppo presto ma è anche vero che non è uscito oggi.


----------



## ohbice

dragonseven said:


> 'livello linguistico', ossia il registro. Pensavo si capisse...



Ma sì, si capiva. Ti dico che stavo giocherellando.



dragonseven said:


> ... ritenere coloro che l'usano soggetti non ancora adulti?



Ecco una frase tipica di Dragonseven. Per chi non lo conoscesse, potrebbe sembrare una provocazione e perfino un'affermazione un tantino offensiva (almeno nei confronti di un cinquantenne _giovanile _che si permette di usare _menoso _(_menosa_) e che nello stesso tempo ritiene di essere una persona adulta e responsabile...). Per chi invece lo mastica da un po' di tempo è... una dragonsevenata.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Ora, pur ritenendolo semplicemente un lemma gergale (e non dialettale)



Scrivo solo per ricordare che nel meridione "menare" (salvo il significato di "dare percosse", e comunque arrivato per mezzo dei mass media, quindi non utilizzato se non solo trai più giovani), menarsela e "menata" non rientrano nel vocabolario comune (in altre parole, nessuno ne comprenderebbe il significato) e ancor meno l'aggettivo. 

Saluti


----------



## giginho

Ciao a tutti!

Io ben conosco il buon Dragon7 e spesse volte mi sono pizzicato con lui ma.....stavolta sono d'accordo con il Nostro. "Menoso" l'ho scoperto solo da quando bazzico più spesso in lombardia. In Piemonte non si usa. Personalmente lo trovo un modo di dire particolarmente irritante, brutto e da evitarsi. Tutto questo, ovviamente, è un parere personale. Alla fine il cosiddetto menoso (mi viene l'orticaria a scriverlo) è uno che rompe le palle con delle paranoie assurde, perché non usare una delle tante parole che li indicano anziché sto termine orrido?

Amen, fratelli. Il Reverendo Gigiño vi augura una buona giornata


----------



## Nino83

Inoltre mi sentirei di sconsigliare l'uso di "menarsela" in Sicilia (poiché, nel dialetto siciliano, significa, letteralmente, "farsi le s***e", e in senso figurato "non far nulla, non darsi da fare").


----------



## Sempervirens

Mah, signori, arricchire il nostro vocabolario in maniera genuina, limitando nei limiti del possibile prestiti ridondanti, lo trovo naturale. Più naturale che infarcire la nostra lingua di elementi estranei e di dubbia pronuncia. Poi, piaccia o non piaccia lascia il tempo che trova.

Vada per menoso! 

Giginho, reverendo?  

S.P


----------



## giurgett

Ciao a tutti, vagando per il forum mi sono imbattuto in questo thread. Dalle mie parti (provincia di Milano), menoso lo si usa per definire una persona che "se la mena", cioè che se la tira, vanitoso, magari poco affabile et similia.  Credo di usarlo molto più spesso al femminile che non al maschile, detto da un uomo.


----------



## dragonseven

giginho said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> [...]  perché non usare una delle tante parole che li indicano anziché sto termine orrido?
> 
> Amen, fratelli. Il Reverendo Gigiño vi augura una buona giornata


 Ciao Gigiño! 
 C'è un motivo particolare del perché scrivi "*l*ombardia" e "*P*iemonte"? 



@oh, bice: D)


----------



## dragonseven

Mi accorgo solo ora di non aver ringraziato anche Nino e Giurgett per le loro risposte.
Grazie ragazzi! (E scusatemi se non l'ho fatto prima ).

@Nino: Sono d'accordo con quanto hai specificato e aggiungo che tutto ciò mi risulta valido anche dalle mie parti. Naturalmente, la semanticità di questi termini, da te aggiunti, la si evince dal contesto.


----------



## giginho

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Gigiño!
> C'è un motivo particolare del perché scrivi "*l*ombardia" e "*P*iemonte"?
> 
> 
> 
> @oh, bice: D)



Certo, la lombardia non esiste....è una proiezione digitale del Piemonte orientale e milano è la periferia est di Torino! Scherzo, (mah....chissà) mi è scappato lo shift digitando e una è venuta maiuscola e l'altra no


----------

